
Ask HN: Which Newsletters are Worth Discussing? - eurvin
Hi all,<p>As an avid reader I was wondering which newsletters are worth your time and give some actual food for thought?
Would like to hear your suggestions and why!
======
Blockwhat
Some of my favorite ones are

\- Exponential view for a fascinating insight into the world of tomorrow
through today's developments in emerging technologies

[http://www.exponentialview.co/](http://www.exponentialview.co/)

\- "The download" by the MIT Technology review - great and brief newsworthy
tidbits

[https://www.technologyreview.com/the-
download/](https://www.technologyreview.com/the-download/)

\- For well-curated and high quality content revolving around blockchain
topics, definitely "Token Economy"

[https://tokeneconomy.co/](https://tokeneconomy.co/)

~~~
eurvin
Thanks, Nice list! I’ll look into these. How do you go about discussing these
topics online?

------
eurvin
I personally find the FutureCrunch newsletter to be both positive and very
insightfull.

[https://futurecrun.ch](https://futurecrun.ch)

